# new GTP set up



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

will i have had the tank for some year's now.......going to pick up a GTP this week......had one for two year and thin one day it just died on me







.....LLL in SD has some nice one right now ......so what do you guy's think?......and red or yellow?......im thinking red


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Our member Gregg Stephens breed some...and I would go with whichever calls out to you specifically.....great snakes....and NICE set-up!!!

Get us some pics up when you get it!!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice set-up. And I would definitally get a red one. Good luck


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nswhite said:


> Nice set-up. And I would definitally get a red one. Good luck


im going today......but i mite what a day or two.....coz i wont to see the one im getting eat 1st......and go back in liek two day's....just to be safe


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey Riley, at what age does the red variation start to change color? Also, typically what color do they chabge to? Always thought they were pretty cool snakes.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Hey Riley, at what age does the red variation start to change color? Also, typically what color do they chabge to? Always thought they were pretty cool snakes.


i think some can go from red to yellow to green


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Your cage looks nice, let me know how you like it I'm considering one for my ATB. One thing to mention your setup would be more suitable for a ATB, GTP/ETB would prefer perches as they like to coil around them.


----------



## begleytree (Nov 1, 2006)

GTP? well heck, here's a pic of my GTP (aka supercharged toy)
-Ralph

View attachment 126574


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

just got him home........pic suk......so here he/she is my red jayapura


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice!! what are the dimensions on the cage?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

30Long 12deep 32 tall........it was 270.......i had it custom made 3 year ago for my 1st GTP


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow looks great. They are beautiful snakes. Cant wait to see some more pics. Congrats!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Lucky you!!







These snakes are amazing and make gorgeous display animals. I would love to get a breeding trio some day and make my own.







But in the mean time good luck with yours!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thats an awesome snake, i want an emerald green tree python (think thats next on my buy list) whats the difference between your Red Jayapura and the emerald? cause the red looks amazing


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

dark FrOsT said:


> thats an awesome snake, i want an emerald green tree python (think thats next on my buy list) whats the difference between your Red Jayapura and the emerald? cause the red looks amazing


emerald tree boa's are very nice too........but the green tree's are my fav


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

for sure one of mine favorites to .. im going to get one or the other emerald or green tree. just need to find a spot for it. and save some money casue i want to go all out


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

one pinky down


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

awesome looking nice, very nice


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Do they stay red throughout their lifespan? I know there are MANY differnt color babies that all turn green when adult. If this is the case with yours then why spend the extra money on a cool colored baby just have it lose that color and turn a pretty shade of green?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Omnius said:


> Do they stay red throughout their lifespan? I know there are MANY differnt color babies that all turn green when adult. If this is the case with yours then why *spend the extra money * on a cool colored baby just have it lose that color and turn a pretty shade of green?


?????? ......and yes it will turn green......but i didnt spend more coz it red......so i dont now what your geting at......


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I was getting at the fact that some people charge more for differnt colored babies. I was also curious if it would stay that way. Or else why would they call it a red "whatever" if it only turned green later?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

some go0d pics


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

They really are beautiful snakes. Ive never actually seen one move though.


----------

